# Is it August 27th yet?



## PaulGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

Is this the longest month of August in history or what?


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I have two weeks holiday coming up with the K3 due out right at the end of it. So do I wish for the time to go slowly, so that my holiday lasts, or do I wish for it to hurry up, so I can get my K3? Or will my head explode long before the fortnight is up?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

People, people, people. . . . . .

How long has it been since the k3 was announced?  15 days.

How long is it until the k3 will arrive?  15 days.

See. . . .we're halfway there already. . . .we've made it this far. . . .there's no turning back. . . . .we're on the down slope now for sure. . . .only 2 more weekends!

Hang in there!


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

> How long is it until the k3 will arrive? 15 days.


Hopefully. I've still got my K2 so I'm good, but it seems kind of odd that amazon is still unable to give anybody an estimated ship date. Just saying.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> People, people, people. . . . . .
> 
> How long has it been since the k3 was announced? 15 days.
> 
> How long is it until the k3 will arrive? 15 days.


That made it so much worse somehow.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

I have double to look forward to because it's released only 2 days after my anniversary! I wonder if he's counting this as my present...


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

derek alvah said:


> Hopefully. I've still got my K2 so I'm good, but it seems kind of odd that amazon is still unable to give anybody an estimated ship date. Just saying.


And yet.....when Amazon did give an estimated ship date, everybody went high and to the right (panic mode).


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

KayakerNC said:


> And yet.....when Amazon did give an estimated ship date, everybody went high and to the right (panic mode).


Yes, but only because that date wasn't August 27th! (or anywhere close to it).


----------



## Emmalita (Feb 24, 2009)

I agree.  Not having an estimated ship date on the order screen is making me very antsy!  I know August 27th is the right date, but I wish I had the comfort of seeing that on the order screen.  I'm glad I'm not the only one counting down the days.


----------



## Gerund (Aug 8, 2010)

Personally, I think Amazon is just being coy and flirty. You know how these e-retailers are: they drag you along for weeks and never commit. I bought a product from ebay once, and it got incredibly clingy and kept asking for validation: "yes, I still want to buy that product, I don't care if the price went up!"

And in the end? At the very last minute, it decided to sell *my* Mickey Mantle rookie card to someone else, just like the sad little tart it is.

I learned my lesson that very day, I tell you what...


----------



## JSRinUK (Aug 3, 2010)

At least it isn't quite as bad as earlier in the year when I (almost) bought an iPad.  They promised a release of within 60 days of the launch.  As the 60 days neared, it was pushed back by 30 days.  Then, in order not to disappoint US customers, non-US customers were forced to delay another 30 days.  In the end I got so fed up with the moving goalposts that I didn't order.

I'm okay with waiting another fortnight for my K3 but if Amazon employ the "moving goalposts" technique, I won't be happy at all.

Come along, Amazon, confirm the shipping date!  You know you want to...


----------



## jlee745 (Jul 27, 2010)

history_lover said:


> I have double to look forward to because it's released only 2 days after my anniversary! I wonder if he's counting this as my present...


My anniversary is 14 days after release and my dh has already told me it was my anniversary gift  This is my first kindle and I have been asking for one since last Christmas so at least I am finally getting one. I have already put the money back for an Oberon cover. A gift to myself


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

I have to agree.... this month is dreadfully slow.  Yesterday I was needing a K3 fix so I read the manual online.  I have a K1 so there are a lot of changes and new features for me to learn about.  I learned as much about my K1 as I could while I was waiting to get it and it really helped me to have a decent understanding of the device.... so I'm doing the same thing while waiting for my K3.  Learning about collections etc made me feel like I got familiar with my new Kindle even though we have 15 days to go.....


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I am lucky. Tuesday I  am leaving for a trip out of state and I won't be back home til  the evening of August 26!

I  stuck  with the free two day shipping, so I suspect I won't see my Kindle til the following Monday anyway.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Hopefully, now that BRATs soccer season has started back up, I'll be too busy to worry about it much. 

Yeah, right.. who am I kidding?


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

MichelleR said:


> That made it so much worse somehow.


Look at the bright side: Tomorrow it will be 16 days since the announcement and 14 days until arrival!


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

Everybody take a deep breath.

Remember when the K1's sold out before Christmas, and people who wanted to order one had to wait until late April before the received a K2.

One month (now 14 days) is a drop in the bucket by comparison.

Of course, I made the mistake of discovering kindleboards while I was waiting. By the time the K2 was delivered the "enablers" talked me into buying so many skins and covers that I spent more on them than the K2 cost.


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

It's down to 15 days?  Woo hoo!  In my head, it still felt like a month somehow.  I'm using the time to slowly add gift cards from myself to the balance.  By the time it ships, I'm hoping to have it paid for.  Kind of like a forced layaway program!  

I was looking at my beloved K2 yesterday, in its gorgeous Oberon, with its vibrant Decalgirl skin, and thinking to myself....."Why am I so excited to replace you?"  The new K3 won't have a cover or a skin, and I have to load all my books on again.  Why am I so anxious for it?  Dunno, but I am.


----------



## CoolMom1960 (Mar 16, 2009)

It can't come fast enough for me!  I miss my Kindle.....


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Yes it is; check your mailbox for your k3!


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

Two weeks from tomorrow! I can hardly wait.    

I keep checking this forum each day, hoping that maybe Amazon got mixed up and started sending them ahead of schedule. I would love to see a new thread with 450 posts entitled something like "OMG!! My k3 was delivered TODAY!" 

It hasn't happened yet, but I can hope.


----------



## Carld (Dec 2, 2009)

I will *not *compulsively check to see if I have a delivery date.

I will *not *compulsively check to see if I have a delivery date.

Okay, yes I will.

And no, I don't.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Carld said:


> I will *not *compulsively check to see if I have a delivery date.
> 
> I will *not *compulsively check to see if I have a delivery date.
> 
> ...


We older ADULTS have complete control over such childish emotions. I RARELY check for a k3 delivery date more than once or twice a day!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> We older ADULTS have complete control over such childish emotions. I RARELY check for a k3 delivery date more than once or twice a day!


Man I must have willpower or something..  (if you knew me you would know how utterly UNTRUE this is)
I have not checked on my K3 order since I made it the first hour it was available. (true)


----------



## richcb (Aug 3, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> People, people, people. . . . . .
> 
> How long has it been since the k3 was announced? 15 days.
> 
> ...


But I want it NOW!! 'snot fair. If I don't get it I'm gonna hold my breath till I turn blue - so there!  (Amazing how events like this put you back in touch with your inner child.)


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> Man I must have willpower or something..  (if you knew me you would know how utterly UNTRUE this is)
> I have not checked on my K3 order since I made it the first hour it was available. (true)


I only checked mine last week on that day when everyone was seeing the late Sept/Oct delivery dates, because I was curious what mine would say (not because I believed they were true). Other than that, I'm way too busy buying more new books to worry about checking the K3 order...


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

CaroleC said:


> I keep checking this forum each day, hoping that maybe Amazon got mixed up and started sending them ahead of schedule. I would love to see a new thread with 450 posts entitled something like "OMG!! My k3 was delivered TODAY!"
> 
> It hasn't happened yet, but I can hope.


OMG!!! Just now I was sitting in my living room reading on my DXG, in blissful silence, when suddenly I heard the "THUNK!!" of a package being dropped off at my front door!!!! I haven't anything else on order at all except the k3, so I gleefully ran to the door. I just knew how astonished everyone would be if I received it today.

It was just my stupid new phone books.  Oh well! NEXT time... two weeks from today. LOL


----------



## malligator (Jul 1, 2010)

August is usually a long month for me because I'm waiting for college football to start. This August is doubly bad having to wait for the K3.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm just waiting for cooler weather....been dang hot here in Texas this August so far.









Well, that and waiting for the K3....


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

My K3 should arrive with the first shipment but I just got a federal jury duty summons in the mail. I guess I'll get to enjoy my new K3 for a few days then have the possibility of being assigned for up to 4-6 weeks.

It says in the paperwork that I have to leave electronics at home. Nothing with a camera, phone, any type of microphone or recording device. Since the new K3 has a microphone port I think I will have to leave it at home.

If the microphone is experimental and isn't operational yet the K3 still has the port and I don't know if could convince anyone that it's not breaking the rule. I guess my son won't get you use my K1 for a while yet.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

love2read said:


> It says in the paperwork that I have to leave electronics at home. Nothing with a camera, phone, any type of microphone or recording device. Since the new K3 has a microphone port I think I will have to leave it at home.


I doubt they'd know and since it's non-functional I don't think I'd worry about it. . . .


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

I would take it to jury duty! If anybody says anything, look at them incredulously and say, "It's an *e-reader*!"


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

CaroleC said:


> OMG!!! Just now I was sitting in my living room reading on my DXG, in blissful silence, when suddenly I heard the "THUNK!!" of a package being dropped off at my front door!!!! I haven't anything else on order at all except the k3, so I gleefully ran to the door. I just knew how astonished everyone would be if I received it today.
> 
> It was just my stupid new phone books.  Oh well! NEXT time... two weeks from today. LOL


I actually put in for a vacation day that day so I can sit and wait by the door! haha
I really wouldn't but I don't have a porch or storm door so my package would just be sitting outside begging to get snatched up....no way I'm taking that chance!


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

love2read said:


> Nothing with a camera, phone, any type of microphone or recording device.


No phone??!! That's kind of harsh. What if you get in an accident to/from the courthouse? What if they suddenly decide to sequester you? It would be much better if they just collected them before and after court.

I've been on several juries, never been on a federal jury, but I've never had to leave my phone at home.


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

CaroleC said:


> I would take it to jury duty! If anybody says anything, look at them incredulously and say, "It's an *e-reader*!"


Yeah, what are they going to do, make you take it home?


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Tom Diego said:


> Yeah, what are they going to do, make you take it home?


Nawwww, they'll just confiscate it and hold it as evidence for your Contempt of Court trial.


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

Tom Diego said:


> No phone??!! That's kind of harsh. What if you get in an accident to/from the courthouse? What if they suddenly decide to sequester you? It would be much better if they just collected them before and after court.
> 
> I've been on several juries, never been on a federal jury, but I've never had to leave my phone at home.


I'm guessing no phone because they all have cameras on them now. I will be able to bring it and leave it in the car. It just won't be able to get past security. I may try and take my K3 in though. Unless they are really knowledgeable about ereaders they won't even know it has a non-functioning microphone port. Or maybe I can make a copy if Amazon's page showing the microphone is nonfunctional. I don't know I have to show up on Sept 1. I have a little more time to decide.


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

Tip10 said:


> Nawwww, they'll just confiscate it and hold it as evidence for your Contempt of Court trial.


OK, I think I better leave it home  I would sit and cry if they confiscated it until the trial ended and that wouldn't be good.


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

I would try to ask ahead of time.

I have been able to take my K2 into NY State jury duty with no problems, but it could easily be different in Federal Court. For that matter, it may be up to whatever judge is in charge of your case(s).

I would at least ask whether you can bring it into the room where you wait with the other members of the jury pool until the jury starts to be choosen.

I would think that the worst that would happen is that they would ask you to turn it in to an official whenever you are in the court room or jury room. As long as they are willing to return it to you each day when either that day's time in the court room is done, that should be enough.


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

This thread is great 

I have to say, i was glad others havent had a confirmed delivery date, i felt like the only one. I hope we get one in the next week or so. Preferably an early one


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Actually, I wouldn't be surprised if they did ban e-readers. It would be way too easy to download the days newspaper, or even look up the latest news. I would be careful, ask about it, don't want to cause a mistrial.


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

MAGreen said:


> Actually, I wouldn't be surprised if they did ban e-readers. It would be way too easy to download the days newspaper, or even look up the latest news. I would be careful, ask about it, don't want to cause a mistrial.


Yes, it is much better if you can prevent a mistrial.

The last time I was called up to serve in county court, this is what happened.

1. The first week there was a rape trial and I did not serve on the jury.
2. The second week, while we were waiting to be called into the courtroom to choose the jury for the next case, two women who had served on the first week's jury were talking to each other and complaining about the assistant DA for the first case. According to them, he had stopped them in the hall after the verdict was given and chewed them out about returning a verdict of not guilty.
3. When we were called in, I noticed that the same assistant DA was assigned to that case and it was another rape case.
4. I suffer from epilepsy and the serving judge knows that, so when my name was chosen to serve on the jury, he called me up to the bench along with the defense attorney and the assistant DA to release me from service.
5. After he told me I could leave, I mentioned to him that I thought that there was almost no chanch that he would receive an impartial verdict from any jury chosen from that jury pool.
6. When he asked me what I meant, I described the conversation I had heard.
7. The judge then asked the members of the jury pool how many of them had head the conversation.
8. When better than 50% of the members of the jury pool raised their hand, he thanked us all and dismissed the whole jury pool.
9. The last thing I heard as I left the court room was the assistant DA being a good chewing out by the judge.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I am lucky. Tuesday I am leaving for a trip out of state and I won't be back home til the evening of August 26!
> 
> I stuck with the free two day shipping, so I suspect I won't see my Kindle til the following Monday anyway.


I thought Amazon sends preorders out to arrive ON the release date? I know they've done that with popular books like Harry Potter but was that just so they didn't lose sales to book stores where people could get it right away? Are they really going to make Kindle users wait just because they have no competition? If so, I'll be pissed off.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

BruceS said:


> I would try to ask ahead of time.


Better to ask forgiveness than permission!!!

There is not a chance that anyone there is going to know anything about a microphone port on the new, released-a-week-ago, Kindle. At least 90% of the population still can't recognize a Kindle on sight, let alone name a specific technical spec.

Is yours a wi-fi only model? If so, that's even better because you can tell the court (if asked) that it doesn't have internet access. If it's a 3G/Wi-fi model, then I would just make sure that while you're at the courthouse you never turn on the wireless and only use it for reading. If you are questioned about it at anytime, you can immediately show the inquisitor the screen with your current book on it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm even more anxious for Aug 27 now as I've just packed up my K1 to send off to my son. . . ..he'll enjoy it, and I have my DX in the mean time. . . .but my purse feels really light without a Kindle in it.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm even more anxious for Aug 27 now as I've just packed up my K1 to send off to my son. . . ..he'll enjoy it, and I have my DX in the mean time. . . .but my purse feels really light without a Kindle in it.


Well there's only one answer - you'll have to just stay at home, put your feet up and spend all your time reading on your DX.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

jlee745 said:


> My anniversary is 14 days after release and my dh has already told me it was my anniversary gift  This is my first kindle and I have been asking for one since last Christmas so at least I am finally getting one. I have already put the money back for an Oberon cover. A gift to myself


My birthday is 9 days after the release! This is my birthday gift to myself.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

HappyGuy said:


> My birthday is 9 days after the release! This is my birthday gift to myself.


So did you sign up for the 9-day shipping or are you just going to leave the K3 box unopened until your b-day?


----------



## K9Mom (Aug 9, 2010)

These posts re: 8/27 delivery date are just too darn funny!   Then again, here I am reading them...


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

HappyGuy said:


> My birthday is 9 days after the release! This is my birthday gift to myself.


Mine too. Mine is on the 8/30 and I'm hoping to have it by then.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

history_lover said:


> I thought Amazon sends preorders out to arrive ON the release date? I know they've done that with popular books like Harry Potter but was that just so they didn't lose sales to book stores where people could get it right away? Are they really going to make Kindle users wait just because they have no competition? If so, I'll be p*ssed off.


If they do that, I'd think the people who paid extra for one day shipping would be annoyed to get their Kindles on the same day as those who chose two day or worse yet, super saver shipping.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

The Hooded Claw said:


> If they do that, I'd think the people who paid extra for one day shipping would be annoyed to get their Kindles on the same day as those who chose two day or worse yet, super saver shipping.


Well, whenever we've bought something like a gaming console from them, they've shipped it out the day before the release and it arrives the day of the release - and we've never selected one day shipping. It would be some pretty crappy customer service if they decided to change their normal proceedure just because they know they can't lose sales to other retailers.


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

MAGreen said:


> Actually, I wouldn't be surprised if they did ban e-readers. It would be way too easy to download the days newspaper, or even look up the latest news. I would be careful, ask about it, don't want to cause a mistrial.


This is a good point. I think I'll just take my iTouch the first day and read my Kindle books on it since it only has a WIFI connection. Then hopefully I'll know if I'm going to sit on the trial and can ask if I can bring my K3 the next day.

Of course with my ITouch, it looks so much like an IPhone that they may not like that either.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

history_lover said:


> Well, whenever we've bought something like a gaming console from them, they've shipped it out the day before the release and it arrives the day of the release - and we've never selected one day shipping. It would be some pretty crappy customer service if they decided to change their normal proceedure just because they know they can't lose sales to other retailers.


So should I change my shipping speed then? I'm paying extra ($3.99) for one day shipping with an Amazon Prime trial. It's the only reason I took the trial.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

There is anecdotal evidence that if you paid the $3.99 for one day shipping and they ship so that everyone gets it at the same time anyway, they will refund you the $3.99. . . . .last time it happened they didn't even wait for people to ask. . .they just did it.  So, I wouldn't worry about it. . . . .wait until the thing's delivered and go from there. . . . .


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Kathy said:


> Mine too. Mine is on the 8/30 and I'm hoping to have it by then.


27 plus 9 is 30?? Oh, wait ... new math, right?


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm even more anxious for Aug 27 now as I've just packed up my K1 to send off to my son. . . ..he'll enjoy it, and I have my DX in the mean time. . . .but my purse feels really light without a Kindle in it.


I'm hoping my purse feels a little lighter with the new kindle.


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

Maybe I'll drink some Nyquil and go to bed.Might wake up around the 27th or so.

Nyquil...The sniffling,sneezing,coughing,whenthehelldidtheK4comeout medicine.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

LOL, Derek!


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Well, now there is a person on the Amazon board who says she called Customer Service to find out when her debit card would be charged, because she needed to be sure the money was there.  The CS rep told her that they thought it would ship Aug. 24, so she should make sure the money was there by then.  Hmmmm......


----------



## Robin (Dec 11, 2008)

When your K3's start arriving, please post what you think! I've been happy with my trusty k1, but got tempted today by the smaller size & ordered. I figure I can wait to read the KBer reviews & decide to cancel later.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Robin said:


> When your K3's start arriving, please post what you think!


I'm a little surprised you thought you had to say that! LOL! 

I expect there'll be a mad rush of "it's here" posts. . . .fair warning: we'll probably merge them! Then, for each person who posted there'll be an hour or two of silence. . . .and then another rush of 'first impressions'.

Of course, some people multitask pretty well so I can see them sitting at their computer playing with their Kindle and then immediately posting what they've discovered!

It'll be an exciting day for sure! What am I saying. . . .it'll likely last the whole weekend and likely into the next week. . . .then the Sept 4 Delivery group will have their say. . .etc. etc. . . . . .we better remind Harvey to make sure the KB servers are well fed and watered 'cause we'll be tearing up the bandwidth!


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Statute 4786 of Penal Code 347R of Federal Register 17G states:

"Carrying a Kindle of any kind into a Federal courtroom while a trial is in progress is punishable by the greater of
1. Life imprisonment without chance of parole or
2. Death

So let it be judged, so let it be done."


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I am lucky. Tuesday I am leaving for a trip out of state and I won't be back home til the evening of August 26!
> 
> I stuck with the free two day shipping, so I suspect I won't see my Kindle til the following Monday anyway.


Yes, I'd definitely say you are VERY lucky!  I'm currently unemployed, although waiting until I can begin my contract again after a 100-day hiatus (thankfully only 70 days left), and the waiting is SOOOOO much longer. I mean, seriously, how often can a person wash the kitchen floor? I've already cleaned out all of our closets and brought bags of stuff to the thrift store.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

HappyGuy said:


> 27 plus 9 is 30?? Oh, wait ... new math, right?


I meant that my birthday is after the 8/27 shipped date and I'm hoping to have it by my birthday on 8/30.


----------



## richcb (Aug 3, 2010)

derek alvah said:


> Maybe I'll drink some Nyquil and go to bed.Might wake up around the 27th or so.
> 
> Nyquil...The sniffling,sneezing,coughing,whenthehelldidtheK4comeout medicine.


Suggest you take a double dose and snore through till Christmas. It'll be bound to have arrived by then.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey, as of midnight tonight (just crossed another day off my "how many days to I have to wait?" calendar and we'll be down to single digits. That feels good!  I've been working on names for my Collections since I've never had collections before.  I'm "into" organizing so I think I'll have a great time getting my collections all set up.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

PraiseGod13 said:


> Hey, as of midnight tonight (just crossed another day off my "how many days to I have to wait?" calendar and we'll be down to single digits. That feels good! I've been working on names for my Collections since I've never had collections before. I'm "into" organizing so I think I'll have a great time getting my collections all set up.


Did you see the Kreative Kollection Knames thread?


----------



## Bateman (Aug 18, 2010)

Only nine more days left... plus a couple of days for international shipping. *sigh*


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Only just a little over a week. . . . . . .


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

KimberlyinMN said:


> I mean, seriously, how often can a person wash the kitchen floor? I've already cleaned out all of our closets and brought bags of stuff to the thrift store.


I'm in MN too and would be happy to let you come over and wash MY kitchen floor, just so you don't wear yours out or anything.  You can even clean out my closets and craft room if you want!


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

SongbirdVB said:


> I'm in MN too and would be happy to let you come over and wash MY kitchen floor, just so you don't wear yours out or anything.  You can even clean out my closets and craft room if you want!


Ha!!! Yeah, my stamping room is also completely organized now. Egad!! Wash, wash, wash... de-clutter, de-clutter, de-clutter... ALTHOUGH, I don't do windows.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I work nights, and therefore sleep days. When I woke up this afternoon, there was a box on my dresser where my wife leaves my mail. I turned it over and saw AMAZON KINDLE on it and honestly started to freak out a bit...

...then I realized it was already open and it turned out to be my K2 box. Wife and son were cleaning out the garage and found it today, she put it there thinking I might want to put the Kindle in it when I give it to my coworker next week.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You know,. . . . .we are truly a sorry bunch!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> You know,. . . . .we are truly a sorry bunch!


But a lot of fun....


----------



## cjpatrick (Jan 4, 2009)

It's time!....Oh...wrong week. Crap!


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

According to my calender, it's the 20th...do I get it a day early?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm checking my credit card and Amazon order constantly.  Hopefully we will hear soon.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Amazon is showing new orders will be shipped the 17th of September now.


----------

